
What a Battery Researcher Told Us About Tesla Roadster Performance Claims - elmar
https://jalopnik.com/heres-what-a-battery-researcher-told-us-about-the-tesla-1820558723
======
pwinnski
Those numbers sounded crazy to me when I heard them, but I was pretty sure
Musk wasn't lying either. I'm glad to have this explanation of how the few
things we know contribute to the impressive results.

